# Williamsburg August 23rd or 24th Checkin



## blazin4qb (Aug 5, 2015)

Looking for at least a one bedroom with either an August 23rd or 24th check in that checks out on August 30th


----------



## deemarket (Aug 5, 2015)

Send a private message to user "johnstonga". He may have availability. We rented a unit at Wyndham Patriot's Place from him last year at a great rate.


----------



## Tank (Aug 6, 2015)

*Williamsburg*

PM'ed you with some info


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 16, 2015)

*Best I can do*

The 25th 1 bedroom 7 night to 31 St for 350.00 need to know asap
Only 1 left


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 16, 2015)

Sorry Wyndham Kingsgate


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 16, 2015)

The OP is not signed onto TUG (see - their "light" is out - the blue dot below their name is green when signed on.)  So the fastest way to contact them is to click on their blue user name and send them an email.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 16, 2015)

I am so new St this my diapers are still wet.  Did find the little light saw mine green .  now I have have to figure a way to send him a message and not the whole world

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 16, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> I am so new St this my diapers are still wet.  Did find the little light saw mine green .  now I have have to figure a way to send him a message and not the whole world
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Click on his *blue user name.*


----------



## blazin4qb (Aug 17, 2015)

Booked!! Thanks!:whoopie:


----------

